# Clausing's Front Page???



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

even if it's a temporary one i just wish he can post a better picture than this....


http://clausingdavid.com/


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yeah, that is in pretty poor taste for sure.

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That is one weird camera (it looks like a gun). LOL! This remind me of comedians who are not funny! But then again the idea is from his son so maybe his son has not had a fully develop brain yet and linguistically challenged (a female pigeon is a hen while a female dog is a ***** so the instruction was wrong).

Having said that the loud voice is the one that froze the bird and not necessarily the language.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, it's been like that for a while. I offered to make him a new website in exchange for some birds and he politely declined, saying his son was working on it and almost complete. That was nearly a year ago. 

But he's one of those who's birds do the talking for him - it appears he doesn't need a website at all.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Definitely not the best way to promote your website. He must be pro-NRA.


----------



## anil_pigeon (Dec 2, 2010)

For sure now will not buy a bird from this guy !


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

I think some of you are taking this way too seriously. I thought it was pretty funny, and I'm sure the gun isn't loaded. Oh and I'm pro-NRA.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

RodSD said:


> That is one weird camera (it looks like a gun). LOL! This remind me of comedians who are not funny! But then again the idea is from his son so maybe his son has not had a fully develop brain yet and linguistically challenged (a female pigeon is a hen while a female dog is a ***** so the instruction was wrong).
> 
> Having said that the loud voice is the one that froze the bird and not necessarily the language.



As you can see that's his left hand on the gun and his right would be on the camera as per his sons instructions. Pretty sure that's a cock bird and his phrasing had nothing to do with the sex of the bird. Anyways this was all in jest and should be taken as such.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, I know it was on jest, but a poor one or taste!

He has won the South African races so I was expecting some professionalism in their website. The website (the front) looks like it is made by a teenager whose language is still ghetto.

I have nothing against guns. I shot 2 guns last week--a 22 and an assault rifle (in an indoor range). Damn bullets misfired several times in that assault rifle. We tried renting the ar-16, but 2 hot chicks borrowed it first so we ended up with an ak-47. Most of the shooters were military and police officers. Those hot chicks can shoot. We were side by side. They shot the ar-16 while we shot the ak-47.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Personally I would love to ask him if it was his way of telling everybody that they take themselves to seriously?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I was shocked when I first saw this and thought why would you post this just to exploit an obvious bad taste joke..Then I looked at again and realized maybe his birds have let all the publicity go to their heads and have turned into little divas. Maybe just maybe all his begging and pleading for them to stay still for their "glamor shots" has fallen on deaf ears and he turned to a visual reminder of who is in charge of his loft?

I am being sarcastic so calm down.. I say if you don't like it ignore it or you can get all worked up for nothing. The choice is yours.


----------



## Fly_high (Mar 30, 2011)

Come on guys don't be to negative on this.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It is not even funny.. what is up with the gun?... I don't get it, ... it looks non professional for a website... (sigh).. as the kids say..whatever...lol..


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Some people are funny
Some people are good looking
Some people are good at racing and raising pigeons
-Who do you think sells better birds? Chris Rock, Heidi Klum, or Clausing


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

I honestly don't see how some of you don't understand the joke. Maybe it's the internet.......


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I saw it and didn't think anything of it. I thought it could be better without the cussing, but whatever. I don't see a reason to raise a stink over it, or try to over-analyze it. I don't care what his website looks like, as long as he has good birds. Which he does.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I thought it was funny. I have talked to him several times on the phone, and he is one of the nicest people you will ever meet. In fact, I am on vacation on the big island of Hawaii, and went to the city of Hilo, where he is looking to purchase a home. Man, Hawaii is a paradise!


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> I thought it was funny. I have talked to him several times on the phione, and he is one of the nicest people you will ever meet. In fact, I am on vacation on the big island of Hawaii, and went to the city of Hilo, where he is looking to purchase a home. Man, Hawaii is a paradise!


That's what I thought too when I saw it. David is a really nice guy and he is always very helpful to me at all times. He even brought me 10 of his best pick young bird breeders and let me choose a pair for me to breed. bbcdon I just have talk with David yesterday and he did mention to me that you are on vacation in Hawaii right now.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Bluecheckard said:


> That's what I thought too when I saw it. David is a really nice guy and he is always very helpful to me at all times. He even brought me 10 of his best pick young bird breeders and let me choose a pair for me to breed. bbcdon I just have talk with David yesterday and he did mention to me that you are on vacation in Hawaii right now.


That is the thing I am worried about. If you know him, then you have a true opinion of him. If you don't know him and visit his site, then you will have different assumptions. Why take the risks of making a bad impression from your website(or at least put it discreetly)?

I don't personally know him, but I've read several articles about him and his family and he seems nice(and I do think he is nice) so I was somewhat surprise to see the website. And I visited his website several times before the new under-construction page.

I suppose I am overanalyzing this stuff.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm sure he just doesn't care, if he did he'd probably have some fancy website like Ganus many years ago. His birds do the talking.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

RodSD said:


> That is the thing I am worried about. If you know him, then you have a true opinion of him. If you don't know him and visit his site, then you will have different assumptions. Why take the risks of making a bad impression from your website(or at least put it discreetly)?
> 
> I don't personally know him, but I've read several articles about him and his family and he seems nice(and I do think he is nice) so I was somewhat surprise to see the website. And I visited his website several times before the new under-construction page.
> 
> I suppose I am overanalyzing this stuff.


He told me that he doesn't have anything to do with any of the website or any of the tech. His sons take care of that & they still live in Florida. I assume that is why all of his pedigree's are hand written notes by David.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

glad he has great birds and he is a nice guy... what his sons are doing is a bit disturbing...makes me think of those old bondage magazines...ewwww.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I'm personally not offended by it - everyone has their own style of humor. I'm just disappointed that I can't find more information, photos, pedigrees on his site in an organized, professional manner. And the hand-written pedigrees, while kinda quaint, are to me another signal of unprofessionalism. A website is your public face, especially for those who don't know you personally or who haven't had the chance to speak to you personally. Often times, a website is someone's first "interaction" with a person or their business. First impressions can last a long time. 

The good news for Clausing is that his personality and his birds speak louder than his website and handwriting, so many can - and do - overlook it.

But just imagine if he had a bad @ss website and custom pedigrees! His sons are losing him $$ IMO.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

My thoughts when I saw it were that his web-page should be better than it is. There are templates out there. Maybe the joke would be better if the webpage was halfway decent. Agree with those that think some take things way to seriously. Just like now when Bush jokes were funny, but Obama Jokes are offensive. We need to lighten up and laugh a bit more. Saturday Night Live should not have all the fun.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lolol.. oh I get it now... bird won't be still for the photos so he holding a gun to them.... man Im thick sometimes..


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Kastle Loft said:


> I'm personally not offended by it - everyone has their own style of humor. I'm just disappointed that I can't find more information, photos, pedigrees on his site in an organized, professional manner. And the hand-written pedigrees, while kinda quaint, are to me another signal of unprofessionalism. A website is your public face, especially for those who don't know you personally or who haven't had the chance to speak to you personally. Often times, a website is someone's first "interaction" with a person or their business. First impressions can last a long time.
> 
> The good news for Clausing is that his personality and his birds speak louder than his website and handwriting, so many can - and do - overlook it.
> 
> But just imagine if he had a bad @ss website and custom pedigrees! His sons are losing him $$ IMO.


I think that the hand written portions of his pedigree add character to it, considering the success he has obtained.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> lolol.. oh I get it now... bird won't be still for the photos so he holding a gun to them.... man Im thick sometimes..


haha now I wonder if the others who reacted negatively actually got it...


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> I think that the hand written portions of his pedigree add character to it, considering the success he has obtained.


lol - you know, as soon as he goes to the computer version of a pedigree, we'll all be saying "hey remember how cool it was when he did it by hand?"


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

bbcdon said:


> I think that the hand written portions of his pedigree add character to it, considering the success he has obtained.


Someday that hand writing might be worth the more than the birds he breeds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I write my pedigrees....  They are more personal that way. And I've noticed Hawkeye cuts off the info and leaves you with half a sentence at the end. No telling how much more info they could have put about the bird.  I don't have anything fancy so...eh. Too bad my handwriting sucks, LOL!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I don't know if any of you that CLAUSING had some of his birds stolen a few years ago. This gun thing just might be his way of letting people know that he is armed.* GEORGE


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

George,
It seems so:

"The theft of some of his birds and how it has influenced David
As though the terrible hurricanes of 2004 weren't enough bad luck with considerable damage to the pigeon operations, the theft of 105 birds in November of 2005 was even worse. About ten of 80 breeding hens were stolen and some of those were recovered, including 300, Never Say Die, and 217 the dam of 3rd and 36th in the Million Dollar Race. The great news is the thieves did not take the key birds listed above such as 410, Trouble, and Jay.
With the help of the FBI (because of drug and immigration issues surrounding the thieves), and the local game warden staff, David recovered over half the birds. Because of the theft David added the most elaborate of security systems available today and began a two-year program of polygamously breeding 410 twenty-four hours a day as well as close relatives to assure the blood is never threatened with loss again. It is very time consuming to do this, but the future is now guaranteed." :http://oacesracing.com/id70.htm


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Kastle Loft said:


> lol - you know, as soon as he goes to the computer version of a pedigree, we'll all be saying "hey remember how cool it was when he did it by hand?"


You are rite on. He also did mention that his wife handles all of the auctions. According to him, he has zero computer skills.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I hope to purchase a pair of breeder's from him when I return from vacation. Also, for any of you who follow real estate values, I was surprisingly shocked at how reasonable the prices are here now. I would love to move here, but it might be a hard sale to the wife.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> glad he has great birds and he is a nice guy... what his sons are doing is a bit disturbing...makes me think of those old bondage magazines...ewwww.


Well there goes my faith in humanity, in your pics you look so sweet and so inocente. Its allmost disturbing to think you even know what bondage is. lol
Dave


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> Well there goes my faith in humanity, in your pics you look so sweet and so inocente. Its allmost disturbing to think you even know what bondage is. lol
> Dave


Wow did this thread take a swerve


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> Well there goes my faith in humanity, in your pics you look so sweet and so inocente. Its allmost disturbing to think you even know what bondage is. lol
> Dave


In my youth they could plaster them all over right in the 7-11.. right in front of my face... I had no other choice but to see the covers, I hung out and played pinball in there... and I hope you were kidding.. Im going to choose to take it that way.. I was making kind of a joking comment before anyway ..

I think it is best not to comment on this subject again.. keep it to the racing of pigeons.. that is what I should of done as well.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

I think People know about and want his birds way before they get to his website, so dont think he would have any problem selling birds wether they see it or not .


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

PigeonVilla said:


> I think People know about and want his birds way before they get to his website, so dont think he would have any problem selling birds wether they see it or not .


Amen to that!


----------



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> In my youth they could plaster them all over right in the 7-11.. right in front of my face... I had no other choice but to see the covers


Still quite popular in Nevada, for what its worth.  I learned quite a bit of new tidbits when we lived in Vegas.


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello Guys Dont Take It Serius It Is A Joke,david Is A Real Nice Guy And Honest And Loves All Animals And Take Good Care Off Them And If This Joke Makes You Not Buying Pigeons From Him You Will Miss The Boat,no Offence Yo Any One Just My Input.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

anil_pigeon said:


> For sure now will not buy a bird from this guy !


I don't think he will lose any sleep over it!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> I don't think he will lose any sleep over it!


I'm getting a little sleepy now Don, got to watch the *BOYS* for a bit....


----------

